# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Power over Ethernet sto 900+

## MAuVE

> 6) Κάνε άνετα ιδιοκατασκευή στο POE, αν και κάπου είχε πάρει το ματι μου και μια πατέντα να τραβάει ρεύμα το 900+ χωρίς splitter επάνω για το poe....


Δες φωτό, είναι απλό

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 6) Κάνε άνετα ιδιοκατασκευή στο POE, αν και κάπου είχε πάρει το ματι μου και μια πατέντα να τραβάει ρεύμα το 900+ χωρίς splitter επάνω για το poe....
> 
> 
> Δες φωτό, είναι απλό
> 
> Νίκος (AW1AA)


Ωρε τι κάνει η πείρα.......  ::  

Με έσκισες !!!!!  ::  

Θα το μεταφέρω το post σου αλλού, στις ιδιοκατασκευές.

Η πατέντα πάντως είναι γελία απλή, και είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή λύση για όλους αυτούς που προβλιματίζονται με το ρεύμα στην ταράτσα.

Άντε ποστάρισε και το κομάτι που βάζει το DC στο FTP για να τα πάω όλα μαζί !  ::

----------


## Achille

Βλακεία της Dlink που δεν έχει ήδη ενσωματωμένη υποστήριξη. Δυο γραμμές και ένα διακοπτάκι χρειάζονταν...

----------


## MAuVE

> Άντε ποστάρισε και το κομάτι που βάζει το DC στο FTP για να τα πάω όλα μαζί ! :D


Φίλε παπασαρκ,

Είναι τόσο αρπακολατζίδικο (χύμα) που ντρέπομαι να το δείξω. Πάντως δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από αυτά που δείχνουν σε διάφορα sites. Μία διπλή πρίζα RJ45 στην οποία έχουν γεφυρωθεί τα data (πράσινα και πορτοκαλί ζευγάρια γιά EIA 568 A **ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο Α**) ενώ τα μπλέ και καφέ προς την μεριά του AP συνδέονται με το DC. Αυτό που έχει πρόσθετο ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας υπάρχει ένας DC-DC converter που παίρνει 5V και βγάζει 3,3V και κάποια 1,κάτιV. Αυτός ο DC-DC converter μπορεί να πάρει θεωρητικά είσοδο μέχρι 25V. Εγώ δοκίμασα μέχρι 6V και δεν κατόρθωσα να το κάψω. Δεν φέρω όμως καμία ευθύνη γιά πιό ψηλές τάσεις τις οποίες θα δοκιμάσω σε συνδυασμό με ταυτόχρονη μέτρηση της ισχύος εξόδου. Το σκεπτικό είναι ότι CPU, μνήμη
και περιφεριακά chip θα δουλεύουν σε κάποια σταθεροποιημένη τάση. Αν κάτι είναι στο bus των 5V αυτό θα είναι η βαθμίδα ισχύος RF. Γιατί ;
λένε ότι βγάζει 30mV. Το εσωτερικό δίπολο πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση ακτινοβολίας γύρω στα 30 Ohm (εσύ που το άνοιξες θα πρέπει να παρατήρησες ότι στο καλώδιο γιά την εξωτερική κεραία παρεμβάλεται ένας μαύρος κύλινδρος που υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι προσαρμογή στα 50 Ohm)
Ενα V RMS RF στα 30 Ohm βγάζει 1*1/30 =33,33 mW. Αλλά 1 V RMS single unmodulated carrier (CW) σημαίνει 2,828 V peak to peak, δηλαδή στα όρια για τροφοδοσία 3,3V. Βέβαια δεν είναι single carrier και αυτό δίνει κάποιο headroom. Συμπέρασμα : το πράγμα παίζεται με πιό πιθανή εκδοχή το να MH βρίσκεται τίποτα στα 5V εκτός του DC-DC converter. Οι Γερμανοί πάντος λένε : Ενα πείραμα αξίζει όσο η γνώμη 10 ειδικών. Μέχρι τότε εσθέ εγκρατείς.

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## papashark

Η απορεία μου είναι αν βάλουμε 5V από το τροφοδοτικό που έχουμε κάτω, πόσα θα φτάσουν επάνω ?

Δηλαδή θα έχουμε απώλειες στην διαδρομή ? Η μήπως να δώσουμε 7.5 volt και όσα φτάσουνε ? (αν δεν φτάσουνε δεν θα δουλέψει προφανώς ?)

----------


## MAuVE

> Η απορεία μου είναι αν βάλουμε 5V από το τροφοδοτικό που έχουμε κάτω, πόσα θα φτάσουν επάνω ?


Σωστή ερώτηση έπρεπε να το έχω καλύψει.

Λοιπόν, oi αγωγοί του κοινού UTP είναι μονόκλωνοι 24 AWG (American Wire Gauge) δηλαδή 0,511 mm διαμ. χαλκού και έχουν αντίσταση 25,67 Ohms/1000ft ή 8,42 Ohms/100m. Στην πράξη, πρώτον λόγω της συστροφής (γιά ένα μέτρο καλωδίου χρειάζονται 8 αγωγοί μήκους ενός μέτρου και κάτι), δευτερον γιατί οι καλωδιάδες πάντα κλέβουν λίγο, η χειρότερη περίπτωση φτάνει στο 9,4 Ohms/100m. Επειδή έχουμε 2 παράλληλους αγωγούς να πηγαίνουν (9,4/2) και δύο να γυρίζουν, η συνολική αντίσταση του κυκλώματος είναι 9,4/2 +9,4/2 =9,4 Ohms/100m.

To D-Link λέει ότι τραβάει 2A (θέλει μέτρηση, αλλά όπως διαπίστωσα η κατανάλωση του παίζει). Ας πάρουμε όμως γιά παράδειγμα max=2 A min=1A.

Αν η απόσταση από την ταράτσα είναι 20 μέτρα, η αντίσταση θα είναι 1.88 Ohms και η πτώση τάσης στο max 3,76V και 1,88V στο min. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να δώσεις 9V γιά να έχεις στο max τα 5+V που χρειάζεται η συσκευή. Στο min βέβαια η τάση θα ανέβει στα 7+V, γι' αυτό στο προηγούμενο μου post έλεγα "Αυτό που έχει πρόσθετο ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας υπάρχει ένας DC-DC converter ..."
Διότι αν είναι έτσι, άσε την τάση να ανέβει. Αλλιώς χρειάζεται ή τηλερύθμιση ή περιορισμός με μία zener, εργασίες και οι δύο πιό σύνθετες.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## Maax

> To D-Link λέει ότι τραβάει 2A (θέλει μέτρηση, αλλά όπως διαπίστωσα η κατανάλωση του παίζει). Ας πάρουμε όμως γιά παράδειγμα max=2 A min=1A.
> 
> Αν η απόσταση από την ταράτσα είναι 20 μέτρα, η αντίσταση θα είναι 1.88 Ohms και η πτώση τάσης στο max 3,76V και 1,88V στο min. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να δώσεις 9V γιά να έχεις στο max τα 5+V που χρειάζεται η συσκευή. Στο min βέβαια η τάση θα ανέβει στα 7+V, γι' αυτό στο προηγούμενο μου post έλεγα "Αυτό που έχει πρόσθετο ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας υπάρχει ένας DC-DC converter ..."
> Διότι αν είναι έτσι, άσε την τάση να ανέβει. Αλλιώς χρειάζεται ή τηλερύθμιση ή περιορισμός με μία zener, εργασίες και οι δύο πιό σύνθετες.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα
> 
> Νίκος (AW1AA)


anti gia zener mporeis na valeis kai ena sta8eropoihth h Regulator 7805/5A opote elaxisth tash apo 5 V 8a perasei alla parapanw apo 5 V den 8a perasei

----------


## tolis

Εδω και κατι ( 8 ) μήνες παίζω ενα Linksys WAP11 στην ταράτσα με POE απο ημιόροφο.. η τάση έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά (εχω βαλει και τα 2 ζεύγη.) το καλώδιο ειναι sftp και δεν είχα πρόβλημα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρόσφατα που πνίγηκε απο τις βροχές το AP και το κατέβασα για service.. μολις του ετοιμάσω κουτάκι θα ειναι πάλι πάνω..
Το PoE το έκανα με δυο πρίζες και 15cm cat5e (το e αδιάφορο..). το μετασχηματιστάκι βγάζει 2A 5V και νομίζω είχα 4.95 στην άκρη.. (νομίζω..)
Εχω βάλει καλώδιο για 2 ορόφους ακόμα (περι 25μ) ή για βόλτα στην ταράτσα..
Χρόνο θέλει.. και γυρο στα 20euro για τις πριζες...
Το έκανα έτσι για να μπορώ με το ζεύγος να παίζω με διάφορες αποστάσεις καλωδίων..
Μιάς που το έχω κάτω τώρα μπορούν όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν τις μετρήσεις τους για τα δικά τους AP (ή pc... ) και τα καλώδια που ετοιμάζουν..

----------


## stoidis

> anti gia zener mporeis na valeis kai ena sta8eropoihth h Regulator 7805/5A opote elaxisth tash apo 5 V 8a perasei alla parapanw apo 5 V den 8a perasei


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη την πτώση τάσης που δημιουργούν τα ολοκληρωμένα 78xx, ή 79xx, ή LM3xx και να δώσουμε μεγαλύτερη τάση κατά 3 volt για την χειρότερη περίπτωση κατανάλωσης. Δηλαδή στο σταθεροποιητή θα πρέπει να φτάνουν τουλάχιστον 8 volt για να έχουμε σταθερά 5.

Το καλό όμως με αυτούς τους σταθεροποιητές είναι ότι έχουν κυκλώματα προστασίας από υπερθέρμανση, βραχυκύκλωμα κτλ.. και κυκλώματα εξομάλυνσης σε σύγκριση με μία zener που δεν τα έχει, αλλά δεν θέλει και τα extra volt.

----------


## stoidis

Για όλα τα παραπάνω θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά μου ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στον MAuVE.

sv7fir /9

----------


## MAuVE

Κατ΄αρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Foxtrot India Romeo γιά τα καλά του λόγια. Στην συνέχεια θυμήθηκα να κάνω μερικές μετρήσεις. Πήρα λοιπόν ένα UTP καλώδιο μήκους 20,5 μέτρων περίπου και μέτρησα την αντίστασή του. Είναι 1,7 Ohms ανά κλώνο ήτοι 8,3 Ohms/100m.
Στη συνέχεια έβαλα το D-Link 900 σε συνεχή εκπομπή από την σελίδα weca "Telec Test (Continue Tx)". Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (σχεδόν διπλάσια) σε αυτό το τεστ σε σχέση με το άλλο "FCC Test (Continue Tx)". Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες γιά να έχω 5V στο D-Link έπρεπε να δώσω στο UTP 6,80V, δηλαδή πτώση τάσης 1,8V. Κατανάλωση σε αυτή την κατάσταση 1,06A (Πότε τραβάει τα 2Α που λένε οι προδιαγραφές δεν ξέρω).
Στη συνέχεια το γύρισα σε Default και η τάση ανέβηκε στα 5,7V δηλαδή πτώση τάσης 1,1V -> κατανάλωση 0,65A.

Τέλος αύξησα γιά ένα λεπτό την τάση ώστε η τάση στην είσοδο του D-Link να ανέβει στα 6.75V. Δεν παρατήρησα αύξηση της ισχύος εκπομπής συγκριτικά με αυτή των 5V.

Από όλα τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνω ότι, μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια, δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποίηση γιατί τον ρόλο αυτό εκτελεί ο DC-DC converter του D-Link

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## dkounal

Κάνω μια δοκιμή για POE με το Dlink 900AP+. Απόσταση UTP καλωδίου περίπου 15 μέτρα (όρκο δεν περνω).
Από την μια μεριά τροφοδοτικό 2Α με διαβαθμίσεις 3-4.5-6-7.5-9-12-15 volts χωρις κύκλωμα σταθεροποίσης τάσης. Το έχω βάλει στα 9V.
Από την μεριά το Dlink, voltage reguulator 7805CT (παρέα με ένα πυκνωτή 0.47μF), αυτό που μπαίνει σε ψύχρα, που μου δίνει 5V.
Το Dlink φαίνεται να λειτουργεί... 
Από τις δοκιμές που είχα κάνει πριν βάλω τον regulator είχα δει ότι εάν έβαζα το τροφοδοτικό στα 6V έπερνα 4V υπό φορτίο (και δεν δούλευε η ethernet), εάν το έβαζα στα 7.5V επερνα 6.5V υπο φορτίο... O λόγος που έβαλα το regulator ήταν οι μεγάλες τάσεις που είχε χωρίς φορτίο... 10-12V
Τώρα έχω δύο ανησυχίες:
1. Το 7805 regulator δίνει 1Α. Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα?
2. Το 7805 regulator ζεσταίνεται στο full... 

Πιθανά σεναρια που σκέφτομαι...:
1. Να πάω να του βάλω ένα τροφοδοτικό με σταθεροποίηση τάσης. Δυστυχώς έχω βρει μόνο 1A φορτίο και 50% cycle duty. φοβάμαι ότι θα ψήνεται...
2. Να κολήσω με κόληση το regulator πάνω στο μεταλλικό πιαστράκι που κρατάει το κουτί στον ιστό. (έχω επαφή από μέσα...) 
3. Να το αφήσω με 6.5v χωρίς regulator και ο θεός βοηθός..

Πιθανές ιδέες....??

----------


## MAuVE

> Πιθανά σεναρια που σκέφτομαι...:
> 1. Να πάω να του βάλω ένα τροφοδοτικό με σταθεροποίηση τάσης. Δυστυχώς έχω βρει μόνο 1A φορτίο και 50% cycle duty. φοβάμαι ότι θα ψήνεται...
> 2. Να κολήσω με κόληση το regulator πάνω στο μεταλλικό πιαστράκι που κρατάει το κουτί στον ιστό. (έχω επαφή από μέσα...) 
> 3. Να το αφήσω με 6.5v χωρίς regulator και ο θεός βοηθός..
> 
> Πιθανές ιδέες....??


4. Να βάλεις τον regulator με μία μεγάλη ψύκτρα κάτω (πρίν το utp) και να τον ρυθμίσεις στα 6,5-7,0V (στο μέγιστο φορτίο να έχει τουλάχιστον 5V)

----------


## ekarak

Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται και το δεύτερο ελεύθερο ζευγάρι σε ΡΟΕ ιδιοκατασκευές; (για να υποδιπλασιαστεί η πτώση τάσης...)

----------


## akef

Σε δοκιμές που έκανα σήμερα δοκίμασα την τεχνική του dkounal αλλά εγώ χρησιμοποίησα μια έξοδο από το τροφοδοτικό του PC (+12V) και δυο ζευγάρια του UTP. Στην άλλη άκρη του UTP μήκους ~30μ κόλλησα ένα σταθεροποιητή 5V (LM323), ο οποίος (λέει οτι) μπορεί να τραβήξει μέχρι 3Α. Πρίν το σταθεροποιητή η τάση ήταν 10,5V, δηλαδή πτώση τάσης 1,5V. Η όλη φάση δούλεψε μια χαρά αν εξαιρέσουμε οτι o σταθεροποιητής ζεστενόταν. Θα του κολλήσω μια ψυκτρούλα να δω πως θα πάει. 
Ερώτηση: λόγω έλλειψης ψύκτρας δεν το δούλεψα αρκτετή ώρα για να δω τι γίνεται με το καλώδιο. Το UTP δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα θέρμανσης με τα (υποθετικά) 2Α που τραβάει το 900+??

----------


## waste

ahem ahem.... λοιπον εχω μια ερωτηση χαζη αλλα ας μου απαντησει καποιος. Πηρα ενα voltage regulator στα 5volt (θελει 9 για να βγαλει 5) και το ερωτημα ειναι: το ολοκληρωμενο L7805cv εχει 3 ποδαρακια. Ποιο σκατα ειναι η εισοδος και πιο η εξοδος? γιατι δεν εχει καμια οδηγια. Μηπως ειναι το αριστερο - δεξι , εισοδος εξοδος και το μεσαιο για την επιστροφη?

σορυ βρε παιδια αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## dkounal

> ahem ahem.... λοιπον εχω μια ερωτηση χαζη αλλα ας μου απαντησει καποιος. Πηρα ενα voltage regulator στα 5volt (θελει 9 για να βγαλει 5) και το ερωτημα ειναι: το ολοκληρωμενο L7805cv εχει 3 ποδαρακια. Ποιο σκατα ειναι η εισοδος και πιο η εξοδος? γιατι δεν εχει καμια οδηγια. Μηπως ειναι το αριστερο - δεξι , εισοδος εξοδος και το μεσαιο για την επιστροφη?
> σορυ βρε παιδια αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος


Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να βάλεις τις λέξεις κλειδιά: voltage regulator L7805 και να ψαξεις να βρεις απο κάποια σελίδα τα specs (είναι συνήθως κάποιο pdf) όπου θα δεις ότι δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς για το ολοκληρωμένο που κρατάς στα χέρια σου....
Και γω' γιατρός ειμαι αλλα το έκανα... ask and try...

----------


## akef

> Ποιο σκατα ειναι η εισοδος και πιο η εξοδος? γιατι δεν εχει καμια οδηγια. Μηπως ειναι το αριστερο - δεξι , εισοδος εξοδος και το μεσαιο για την επιστροφη?


http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM7512C.pdf

Σε πληροφορώ όμως οτι είναι κακή επιλογή καθ' οτι όπως θα διαβασεις στο παραπάνω link είναι μόνο για 1Α και ως γνωστόν το 900+ τραβάει 2Α. καλύτερα κοίτα το lm323

----------


## trendy

Αν και έκαψα μερικά τσιπάκια πριν καταφέρω να το φτιάξω, τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά. Από το σπίτι ξεκινάει ένα τροφοδοτικό 12v 2Α, μπαίνει σε διπλά ζεύγη 20 μέτρων ftp καλωδίου και φτάνει στο κυκλωματάκι που αποτελείται: τσιπάκι 78Τ05 με αντοχή 3Α στα 5v,στην είσοδό του ένας πυκνωτής 10nF και ένας 100μF ενώ στην έξοδο ένας πυκνωτής 10nF και ένας 10μF. Όλα αυτά όμορφα τοποθετημένα σε μια πλακέτα. Προσοχή χρειάζεται στη σωστή επιλογή τσιπ, γιατί αν δεν αντέχει το φορτίο που τραβάει το 900AP+ θα καεί. Επίσης επιτακτική είναι η ανάγκη ψύκτρας στο τσιπ με θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα ανάμεσα. 
Δημήτρη μόλις φτιάξουμε την κεραία θα αποτελειώσω και το tutorial.

----------


## trendy

> ahem ahem.... λοιπον εχω μια ερωτηση χαζη αλλα ας μου απαντησει καποιος. Πηρα ενα voltage regulator στα 5volt (θελει 9 για να βγαλει 5) και το ερωτημα ειναι: το ολοκληρωμενο L7805cv εχει 3 ποδαρακια. Ποιο σκατα ειναι η εισοδος και πιο η εξοδος? γιατι δεν εχει καμια οδηγια. Μηπως ειναι το αριστερο - δεξι , εισοδος εξοδος και το μεσαιο για την επιστροφη?
> 
> σορυ βρε παιδια αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος


Κατ'αρχήν το CV θα σου καεί, όπως μου κάηκαν τα 2 δικά μου. Χωρίς αντίσταση με πολύμετρο δίνει 1,75Α μέγιστο. Πάρε 78Τ05, αντέχει 3Α. Χονδρικά όπως το κοιτάς από τη μεριά των γραμμάτων το αριστερό ποδαράκι ειναι το #1. Σε αυτό δίνεις τη θετική είσοδο και στο #2 την αρνητική. Στο #3 παίρνεις τη θετική έξοδο ενώ το #2 είναι και πάλι η αρνητική έξοδος...

----------


## MAuVE

> Δημήτρη μόλις φτιάξουμε την κεραία θα αποτελειώσω και το tutorial.


Γιά την πληρότητα και ακρίβεια του tutorial βάλε σε παρακαλώ στην αρχή μία παραγραφο που να εξηγεί ότι το D-Linl 900+ δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποιημένη τάση στην είσοδο, γιατί εσωτερικά διαθέτει μετατροπέα Συνεχούς- Συνεχούς (DC-DC converter) o οποίος στα χαρτιά αντέχει έως και 25V, στην πράξη έχει δοκιμαστεί χωρίς να προκληθεί βλάβη μέχρι τα 9V. Η τοποθέτηση εξωτερικού σταθεροποιητή 5V, δεν πρόκειται να βλάψει το σύστημα εκτός βέβαια από μιά μικρή αύξηση της κατανάλωσης, θα προσφέρει όμως σε όσους την ακολουθήσουν μία χρήσιμη εμπειρία εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου.

----------


## trendy

Ο the_doc το έχει δοκιμάσει και στα 12v...
Για να είναι το τροφοδοτικό που συνοδεύει το 900AP+ 5v στα 2Α προφανώς κάτι σημαίνει. Επιπλέον αν πάθει κάτι από τη λάνθασμένη τροφοδοσία θα το καλύπτει η εγγύηση; Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα να τροφοδοτείται με περισσότερο ρεύμα όταν κάνει κρύο, αλλά όχι όλο το χρόνο.

----------


## Cartman

to diko mou exei trofodotiko sta 2.5 A - 5 V.

pisteyo oti ena trofodotiko 6-7.5-9V sta 3A tha htan oti prepei gia xrhsh xoris statheropoihth.dieukrinizo oti ta ampere pou lene ta trofodotika einai gia xrhsh 50%duty cylcle synhthos, dld dinoun 3 ampere alla gia ligo, kai protimoun na dinoun ta misa gia na mhn zestainontai. 


An katalaba kala, h fotografia dixnei trofodosia me reyma toy dlink apeythias apo to mprizaki ethernet?kalooooooo

Erothsh: an doso sto dlink 7.5 V apo trofodotiko 3A max, xoris kamia statheropoihsh meta apo 35 m ftp kalodio tha doulepsei kanonika?kindineyei na mou kaei i oxi???tha kanei reset??

----------


## akou

Εμπειρικά μόνο να σου πω ότι το δικό μου 900+ δουλεύει POE με 40 μέτρα καλώδιο. Το τροφοδοτικό που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 9V 2A σταθεροποιημένο. Από τα δύο ζεύγη που περισσεύουν στο τετράζευγο καλώδιο (CAT6 το δικό μου, αλλά CAT5 είναι μιά χαρά) χρησιμοποιώ το ένα για + και το άλλο για - (δηλ. δύο αγωγούς για κάθε πόλο)

Αργύρης

----------


## sdd

Apo oti leei o N4NEQ, to DC/DC converter einai ena AIC1563CN

3-30V DC input , 1.5A output current (continuous current, without heat sink)

ara den tha prepei na trabaei oute konta sta 1.5 Amps sth xeiroterh periptwsh


Epishs leei oti


"...ethernet jack: pins 4-5 and 7-8 are internally bridged. This is the New York City Wireless POE standard. (4-5 Pos 7-8 Negative)..."

thelei prosoxh na symbainei to idio kai apo thn allh meria, an prokeitai kaneis na kanei POE

Opote ta dyo kalwdia ths photo prepei na odhgoun 
a) apo to 4-5 connection pin sto positive power 
b) apo to 7-8 connection pin sto negative power 
- to thema einai to ginetai me ta diafora resistors/capacitors poy yparxoun ekei gyrw...


Exwteriko voltage regulator mallon epipleon problhmata tha dhmiourghsei genikotera -arkei na einai kapoias poiothtas to wall adaptor (h allh phgh trofodosias) kai na ftanoun panw apo 3V sthn eisodo tou DC/DC converter 

(den kserw an yparxei kapoia ptwsh tashs mesa sto AP kai prin thn eisodo tou DC/CD converter, to be safe, kalytera dineis parapanw volts sti power jack kai ksemperdeyeis...)

-opote ta diafora exwterika 5V regulators einai mallon oriaka kathws einai poly konta sta 3 volts pou xreiazontai sthn eisodo tou gia va douleuei swsta to DC/DC converter - logika, perissotera volts tha shmainei kai ligotero reyma, opote den tha zestainetai yperbolika to chip)


Gia 9V h 12V adaptors den xreiazomaste toso poly reuma, to "stock" 5V/2A adaptor shmainei paroxh 10W, opte logika 12V/1A prepei na kanei thn idia douleia



http://www.nycwireless.net/poe/ - exei kai cable length calculations sto telos...

----------


## trendy

To prohgoumeno trofodotiko pou eixa 12v - 2A "eliwse" eutuxws xwris alla dusaresta gia to upoloipo POE. Epishs to 900AP+ ante3e na kremetai apo to ftp kalwdio ston aera arketh wra se dunath broxh. Eswterika den phre ka8olou nero, ektos apo liga stagonidia. Auto to"atuxhma" ofeiletai se mia kakokairia pou eplh3e to Hrakleio prin liges meres(kai sthn proxeirh kataskeuh mou sthn taratsa...  ::  ). Twra to douleuw me ena 12v- 3A trofodotiko se 78T05 regulator kai mexri stigmhs ola kala...
Gia na kanw to kommati mou ebala kai ena anemisthraki apo ena thermaltake orb panw sthn psuktra tou regulator.E3allou konta 12v ftanoun sthn taratsa, osa 8elei kai to anemisthraki. Fwto prosexws...

----------


## sokratisg

Ρε παιδιά αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί κάνετε την ζωή σας τόσο δύσκολη; Από μια ματιά που έριξα στο tutorial για POE του http://www.nycwireless.net δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο (με κάθε επιφύλαξη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός) να υλοποιηθεί το POE με με 2 splitter (με 2 RJ45 και 1 power-jack male έκαστο) και μερικά μέτρα καλωδίου sftp. Στην μία πλευρά (σπίτι) συνδέουμε ενα μετασχηματιστή > 5 Volt / 2 Α και το power-jack το συνδέουμε στο splitter και από εκεί γεφυρώνουμε τα θετικά στις θέσεις 7-8 του ενός RJ45 και τα αρνητικά-γείωση στις θέσεις 4-5. Στο άλλο RJ45 συνδέουμε κανονικά την κάρτα δικτύου μας και γεφυρώνουμε όλες τις θέσεις του στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις του RJ45 που δώσαμε το ρεύμα.Απο εκείνο το RJ45 που έχουμε ρεύμα και data φεύγει ένα sftp καλώδιο μέχρι την ταράτσα και από εκεί με άλλο ένα splitter παίρνουμε το ρεύμα σε ένα άλλο male power-jack και με μια προέκταση female-female δίνουμε ρέυμα στο AP.Και ότι περισέυει από το ερχόμενο sftp στην ταράτσα δίνουμε στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις του RJ45 που παίρνει το AP (η αντίστροφη διαδικασία από αυτή που κάνουμε στο σπίτι μας μόνο που τώρα έχουμε και μια προέκταση female-female power-jack για να δίνουμε ρεύμα στο AP) Το μόνο που πρέπει να μας απασχολεί είναι η τάση και τα Αmpere πρέπει να φεύγουν από το σπίτι μας αν και από ότι κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας την συζήτηση δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αν από το σπίτι φεύγουν γύρω στα 6-7 Volt / 2 Ampere (εφόσον όπως γράφει και ο MAuVE το D-Link 900+ έχει σταθεροποιητή τάσης στην είσοδό του)

Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και οι γνώσεις μου στην ηλεκτρονική – ηλεκτρολογική είναι περιορισμένες και τώρα αρχίζω να μπαίνω στο νόημα όλων αυτών αλλά με την απλή λογική αυτό που προτείνω δεν δουλεύει; 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και μακάρι να βρεθεί μια λύση γιατί είμαι και εγώ από αυτά τα άτομα που χρειάζονται μια λύση για το POE (δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να τραβάω καλώδια ρεύματος μέχρι την ταράτσα όπως κάνω τώρα για τις δοκιμές μου)

Κοιτάξτε και την εικόνα που έχω επισυναπτόμενη.

----------


## vegos

[quote="sokratisg"]Ρε παιδιά αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί κάνετε την ζωή σας τόσο δύσκολη; Από μια ματιά που έριξα στο tutorial για POE του http://www.nycwireless.net δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο (με κάθε επιφύλαξη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός) να υλοποιηθεί το POE με με 2 splitter (με 2 RJ45 και 1 power-jack male έκαστο) και μερικά μέτρα καλωδίου sftp.[quote]

http://magla.hyperhosting.gr/poe

 ::

----------


## ngia

Παθήματα και Μαθήματα.
Έφταξα πρόσφατα μια ιδιοκατασκευή για POE για το 900+. Η κατασκευή χρησιμοποιεί το TL431 (είναι μια αναφορά τάσης που υπάρχει στο 80% των PSU του εμπορίου), τα δύο τρανζίστορ ισχύος είναι στα 4Α το καθενα. Χρησιμοποίησα δύο τρανζίστορ, μεγάλη ψύκτρα γιατί σκοπεύω να τροφοδοτήσω με αυτό δύο 900+ και επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη να τρέχω στην ταράτσα να επιδιορθώνω τροφοδοτικά. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν και το ethernet καλώδιο και μετά από αρκετή ώρα κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Εδώ πήρα το πρώτο μου μάθημα. Τσιγκουνεύτηκα να αγοράσω το εργαλείο που φτιάχνει τους συνδετήρες του ethernet και τους φτιάχνω με μία πένσα και αρκετή υπομονή. Ως συνήθως πιέζοντας το σιδεράκι του κάθε pin χαλούσε και η άκρη από το πλαστικό διαχωριστικό μεταξύ των pin, με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνει καλή επαφή. Έχοντας κάνει στη ζωή μου καμιά δεκαριά καλώδια, τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι θα άξιζε από την αρχή να έχω πάρει αυτό το εργαλείο (μόνο ο χαμένος χρόνος και ο εκνευρισμός αρκεί). Το έβαλα λοιπόν και δούλεψε και ήμουν ευτυχής γιαυτό. Την επόμενη μέρα μετά από κάτι που έκανα (και δεν θυμόμουν τι, θα σας πω μετά) το 900+ φαινόταν να δουλεύει αλλά όταν έκανα εκπομπή η λήψη πακέτων το η LAN κάρτα στο PC έβγαζε διαδοχικά μυνήματα LAN connected, LAN disconnected (μετά το ζεστό ήρθε το κρύο ντους). To πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ηταν μήπως το 900+ έκανε διαδοχικά reboot για κάποιο λόγο. Απενεργοποιήσα λοιπόν τις άλλες κάρτες δικτύου, έπαιξα με τα πρωτόκολλα αλλά τίποτα. Το δοκίμασα σε άλλο PC αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Δόκίμασα ένα άλλο 900+ δανεικό, πάλι τα ίδια. Στην συνέχεια σκέφτηκα μήπως έφταιγε το καινούργιο fιrmware που κατέβασα. Τελευταία στιγμή άλλαξα γνώμη και δεν κατέβασα το παλιό software. (ποτε μην κατεβάσετε software αν το LAN δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένο. Αν συμβεί κάποιο λάθος κατά το κατέβασμα, θα μπορώ μετά να το επαναφέρω; Δεν έχω την περιέργεια να μάθω.) Στην συνέχεια σκέφτηκα μήπως το καλώδιο είχε μεγάλες απώλειες με συνέπεια να μην μπορεί δουλέψει το δίκτυο (είναι 35 μέτρα μόλις). Το άλλαξα με άλλο καλώδιο μικρό κα έπαιξε κανόνικά. Άρα λέω είναι το καλώδιο. Το ελέγχω και πραγματικά με τις δοκιμές δεν πατούσε ένα ποδαράκι. Το φτιάχνω το δοκιμάζω, τίποτα. Δοκιμάζω το ίδιο καλώδιο σε ένα άλλο LAN και πέζει κανονικά. Άρα το καλώδιο όταν μπαίνει σε ένα LAN δουλεύει, όταν το βάζω ανάμεσα στο PC και στο 900+ δεν δουλεύει.Σκέφτομαι μήπως η τροφοδοσία δεν είναι καλή , μετράω στο 900+, η τάση είναι 5volt κανονική. Το επόμενο που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως η τροφοδοσία βάζει θόρυβο στο ethernet. Το δοκιμάζω με το τροφοδοτικό του PC και δουλεύει κανονικά. Ξανακοιτάω το τροφοδοτικό που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει (ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό) και βλέπω η τάση του είναι 10volt, την ανεβάζω σε 12volt και το 900+φτιάχνει. Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα είναι ότι δουλεύοντας το με 10volt, στο κουτί στην ταράτσα φτάνανε 8 volt, οριακά για να δουλέψει το τροφοδοτικό στην ταράτσα. Η έξοδος ήταν 5 volt (έτσι κιαλλιώς το 900+ δουλεύει και με λιγότερο. Φαίνεται όμως ότι ο θορυβος που έβαζε δουλεύοντας το στο όριο, χαλούσε το ethernet. Μάθημα 2: Τις περισσότερες φορές ίσως τα μηχανήματα δεν δουλεύουν από τον παράγοντα ανθρώπινο λάθος και όχι από κατασκευαστική ατέλεια. Πριν ξανα μπινελικώσω μια συσκευή, θα εξετάζω μήπως εγώ έκανα κάποιο λάθος. Στην περίπτωση μου είχα κατεβάσει την τροφοδοσία το προηγούμενο βράδυ από τα 12 στα 10, και φυσικά το ξεχασα μετα. Και κάτι άλλο , προτείνω να χρησιμοποιούμε για την τροφοδοσία τα συνεστρασμένα ζεύγη, δηλαδή πχ το μπλε στο + και το μπλεασπρο στο -, και όχι πχ μπλέ στο + και καφέ στο -. Επίσης μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε ένα ζευγάρι ή και τα δύο, ανάλογα αν θέλουμε μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσης στο καλώδιο, ώστε να πέσει λιγότερη τάση στο σταθεροποιητή και έτσι να ζεστάινεται λιγότερο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση για να μην την πάθετε όπως εγώ, δώστε του λίγη ανοχή, γιατί το ρεύμα που τραβάει το 900+ δεν είναι σταθερό, αλλά μεγαλώνει όταν στέλνει πακέτα (τότε εκπέμπει μόνο, ενώ λαμβάνει συνέχεια)

----------


## jasonpap

Kati adistoixo borei na vreite kai edw: http://patraswireless.net/devices.html

Douleuei xwris provlimata edw kai kairo.Gia plhrofories milhste me bsf

----------


## GRHellblade

Θέλω να φτιάξω POE που να τροφοδοτεί εκτός από το AP και 2 Coolerάκια. Οι απορίες μου είναι οι παρακάτω:

1) Οι συσκευές όταν είναι πάνω στο κύκλωμα παρουσιάζουν αντίσταση. Σωστά; Πως υπολογίζεται; Συγκεκριμένα με ενδιαφέρει για το dlink 900+ και Coolerάκια(12V 0.25A). Ισχύει το R=V/I στις συσκευές; Δηλαδή στα Cooler πχ R=12/0.25=48Ω;

2) Υπάρχουν ασφάλειες 2A 5V και 250mA 12V;

3) Αν καεί το AP ή τα Coolerάκια, παρουσιάζουν μηδενική αντίσταση, άπειρη ή την ίδια με πριν;

4) Η λειτουργεία Cooler κοντά στο AP επηρεάζει πολύ τη λήψη της ενσωματωμένης του κεραίας;

----------


## vegos

> 3) Αν καεί το AP ή τα Coolerάκια, παρουσιάζουν μηδενική αντίσταση, άπυρη ή την ίδια με πριν;





> 4) Η λειτουργεία Cooler κοντά στο AP επηρεάζει πολύ τη λήψη της ενσωματωμένης του κεραίας;


Εγώ, για να λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα (της κατανάλωσης περισσότερου ρεύματος και την τροφοδοσία δύο διαφορετικών συσκευών), περνάω από το ένα ελεύθερο ζεύγος του utp το ρεύμα για το ΑΡ και από το άλλο ζεύγος το ρεύμα για τα blowers.

Επίσης με αυτό τον τρόπο, έχω βάλει ένα χρονοδιακόπτη, ώστε τα blowers να δουλεύουν μόνο τη μέρα/ώρες που τα βαράει ο ήλιος.

Η επόμενη σκέψη, είναι η χρήση θερμοστάτη...

----------


## trendy

> Θέλω να φτιάξω POE που να τροφοδοτεί εκτός από το AP και 2 Coolerάκια. Οι απορίες μου είναι οι παρακάτω:
> 
> 1) Οι συσκευές όταν είναι πάνω στο κύκλωμα παρουσιάζουν αντίσταση. Σωστά; Πως υπολογίζεται; Συγκεκριμένα με ενδιαφέρει για το dlink 900+ και Coolerάκια(12V 0.25A). Ισχύει το R=V/I στις συσκευές; Δηλαδή στα Cooler πχ R=12/0.25=48Ω;
> 
> 2) Υπάρχουν ασφάλειες 2A 5V και 250mA 12V;
> 
> 3) Αν καεί το AP ή τα Coolerάκια, παρουσιάζουν μηδενική αντίσταση, άπυρη ή την ίδια με πριν;
> 
> 4) Η λειτουργεία Cooler κοντά στο AP επηρεάζει πολύ τη λήψη της ενσωματωμένης του κεραίας;


Για το 1) πρέπει να ισχύει ο νόμος του Ohm. Τουλάχιστον όταν αγοράζω αντιστάσεις για να μειώσω τις στροφές στα ανεμιστηράκια, με αυτόν τον τρόπο υπολογίζω τι χρειάζεται. 
3) Αναλόγως τι θα καεί. Αν καεί μία λάμπα, θα έχει άπειρη αντίσταση. Σε ένα πιο πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα όπως το ΑΡ, μπορεί να μη δουλεύει κι ας φαίνεται ότι η αντίστασή του είναι ίδια με πριν. Αν πετύχεις μηδενική αντίσταση μάλλον βραχυκύκλωμα παίζει.
4) Έχω βάλει ένα ανεμιστηράκι για να φυσάει την ψύκτρα του POE και δεν έχω δει καμμία αλλίωση με τη μαμίσια κεραία του 900+.

----------


## rentis_city

> άπυρη


Το σωστό είναι άπειρη...  ::  
Έτσι όπως το είπες, κάποιος άσχετος μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι είναι 
ανθεκτική στην θερμότητα!  ::

----------


## GRHellblade

> Το σωστό είναι άπειρη...


Sorry για το λαθάκι  ::   ::   ::  
Είμαι λίγο( ;; ) ανορθόγραφος!  :: 

Το παρακάτω το ρώτησα και κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση. Ξέρετε από που μπορώ να πάρω φτηνό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με IP55; Εάν το πουλάνε σε λίγα καταστήματα (ειδικευμένα) και ξέρετε κανένα κοντά στην πλατειά Βικτορίας πείτε. Έχω πολύ διάβασμα λόγο πανελληνίων και δεν έχω χρόνο να γυρνάω όλα τα μαγαζιά για το βρω  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Έχω πολύ διάβασμα λόγο πανελληνίων και δεν έχω χρόνο να γυρνάω όλα τα μαγαζιά για το βρω


Φίλε μου κουράγιο, κι εγώ ομοιοπαθής!  ::  
Κι εσυ τεχνολογός φαντάζομαι, ε? Τελειόφοιτος?

----------


## GRHellblade

Ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστικών συστημάτων και δικτύων  ::  
ΤΕΕ τελειώνω.

----------


## rentis_city

Καλά, στα ΤΕΕ δίνετε Πανελλήνιες???  ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Καλά, στα ΤΕΕ δίνετε Πανελλήνιες???


Ναι, γιατί τι είναι τα ΤΕΕ για να μην έχουν πανελλήνιες;
Όμως υπάρχουν μόνο στο τρίτο έτος και μόνο σε τρία μαθήματα, τα οποία είναι: μαθηματικά, έκθεση και το μάθημα ειδικότητας του καθενός.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Το παρακάτω το ρώτησα και κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση. Ξέρετε από που μπορώ να πάρω φτηνό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με IP55


Στην πραξιτελους με 10euro, εχει αρκετα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλισμο. Επισης για ιστο κεραιας, εχει σιδεραδικα στο τελος της ερμου, ενας τριμετρος σωληνας 1 ή 2 ιντσων 10εuro.

----------


## fantomduck

den ksero an to exete ypopsin sas ego apla sas to dino kai eseis vgalte simperasmata.

http://www.gweep.net/%7Esfoskett/tech/poecalc.html

see ya.

E.D

----------


## rentis_city

> Ναι, γιατί τι είναι τα ΤΕΕ για να μην έχουν πανελλήνιες;


Δεν υπενόησα σε καμία περίπτωση ότι είναι κατώτερα από τα Λύκεια, αλλά 
καλού-κακού πέρνα και μια βόλτα από την Σ.Κ.Υ.Π. στην Πειραιώς...  ::

----------


## fantomduck

den ksero an sas endiaferei i oxi alla i dlink exei vgalei diko tis POE adapter. : http://www.dlink.com/products/wireless/dwlp100/
rotisa kai ematha kai timi. 59 euro me ti fapa. entaxei einai akrivo alla an kapoios den thelei na paizei me ti tixi tou mixanimatos tou.......


E.D

----------


## nasos

Θα ήθελα να σας γράψω το πρόβλημα που είχα την περασμένη εβδομάδα με PoE για DLink 900 που έκανα για έναν φίλο (Konti). Το setup είναι το 900άρι και μια κάρτα δικτύου PCI 10/100 της πλάκας. Πήραμε 40m UTP και ένα τροφοδοτικό 9V/2A με σταθεροποιητή (μετά είδα πως αυτό που έχω εγώ είναι 2.5Α).

Βλέποντας το βύσμα με το κλιπ απο κάτω και απο αριστερά προς δεξιά, έκανα το εξής: ΑΠρ/Πρ/ΑΠο/Μπ/ΑΜπ/Πο/ΑΚα/Κα στην μία άκρη και ΑΠο/Πο/ΑΠρ/Μπ/ΑΜπ/Πρ/ΑΚα/Κα στην άλλη. Στα βύσματα δεν σύνδεσα τα μπλέ και καφέ, προκειμένου να περάσω το ρεύμα. Στα μπλέ (μαζί) σύνδεσα το + και στα καφέ το -. Με την πρώτη δεν δούλεψε. Εκανα τα εξής πειράματα για να δω το αποτέλεσμα:

α) Αλλαξα 5-6 φορές τα βύσματα. Τίποτα.
β) Εβαλα το staight 1m καλώδιο της DLink με τον μετασχηματιστή τον δικό του και δούλεψε.
γ) Αλλαζα ταχύτητες 10/100Mbit, τίποτα.
δ) Αλλάζω βύσματα στο μακρύ και το κάνω straight, τίποτα.
ε) Μετασχηματιστής DLink (όχι PoE), και 40m straight καλώδιο όλα ΟΚ.
στ) Τροφοδοτικό (PoE) και 1m καλώδιο straight DLink, όλα OK.

(Σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις τα βύσματα έχουν μόνο Πορτοκαλί/Πράσινα, τα άλλα είναι στο PoE)

ζ) Αλλάζω πάλι τα βύσματα, βάζω όμως τώρα στο βύσμα και τα μπλέ στο 4-5 και αφήνω μόνο τα καφέ για το PoE με ΑΚα το + και Κα το -. Το DLink έδειχνε συνέχεια στο PC plugged/unplugged/plugged/unplugged/...
η) ΧΩΡΙΣ ν'αλλάξω βύσματα, κόβω προσεκτικά κάτω από το βύσμα τα μπλε και κάνω πάλι την αρχική συνδεσμολογία (στα δύο μπλε το + και στα δύο καφέ το -), και δούλεψε ρολόι!!!!

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα, ήθελε και τα μπλε για να πατήσει πιο καλά το βύσμα (!!!) και υποχρεωτικά (ίσως λόγω απόστασης) 2 ζευγάρια για το ρεύμα και όχι 1. Σ'εμένα το ίδιο setup δούλεψε OK με την πρώτη, με μόνη διαφορά πως είναι 30m καλώδιο, 2.5Α τροφοδοτικό, στο βύσμα μόνο τα πράσινα/πορτοκαλί στα 1-2-3-6, και πάνω σε hub.

Ευχαριστώ τον Αντώνη/vegos και Χρήστο/Hook για την βοήθειά τους εκείνο το βράδυ.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Ευχαριστώ τον Αντώνη/vegos και Χρήστο/Hook για την βοήθειά τους εκείνο το βράδυ.


Ε, τι ευχαριστείς; Εγώ phone support είχα  ::  ΧΕΧΕ

----------

